# Ein "Paint"-Problem



## MissIndependent (3. Dezember 2003)

Hallo
Also ich habe ein Problem mit dem ganz normalen ( was eigentlich schon von anfang an auf dem Pc is) Paint .
Also wenn ich sag ich mal ein Bild mache, dann möchte ich das ja gerne abspeichern.
Aber zur Auswahl steht leider nur .bmp
Aber früher stand da ja auch mal .jpg oder .gif usw.
Wie bekomme ich das denn wieder hin, das ich auch sachen wieder in .jpg oder.gif abspeichern kann?

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn man mir da helfen könnte!
Danke schonmal!

Lg
Miss


----------



## MissIndependent (4. Dezember 2003)

Mh 
Könnte mir denn da keiner Helfen?


----------



## zenga (4. Dezember 2003)

hmm, mein Paint (winxp) kann das speichern ....
viellecht Paint mal neu installieren ?
ansonsten Irfanview, das kann jede Menge Formate öffnen und speichern.>
http://www.irfanview.de/

MfG zenga


----------



## MissIndependent (7. Dezember 2003)

*mh*

Ja schon!
Aber das geht glaub ich auch anders, ohne  das man das gleich neu installieren muss?
Oder? 
Wenn ja .. wie denn?
So und dann wollte ich ( wenn es wirklich nicht anders geht) wissen wie man das neu istalliert..  also welche cd einlegen? die win98 oder halt welches windows man hat?
Danke lg
miss


----------



## SilentWarrior (7. Dezember 2003)

Hi

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob's dir weiterhilft, aber das Problem taucht relativ oft beim Internet Explorer auf, und zumindest darüber gibt's hier im Forum schon massenhaft Threads. Ich würde da mal vorbeischauen - vielleicht steht da der eine oder andere hilfreiche Tip drin, der dir weiterhilft.


----------



## Robinson (7. März 2004)

*Piant Problem*

Hallo, MISS INDEPENDENT !

Selbstverständlich kann auch Dein PAINT Dateien in den gewünschten Formaten abspeichern. Im Menüpunkt "DATEI" unter "speichern unter" stehen in dem aufgepopten Menü unten die Einträge für "Name" und "Dateityp" zur Verfügung.
Div. *.BMP - Formate, *.jpeg-, *.jpg-, *.gif-, *.tif-, *.png- Format , insgesamt 8 Formate, von Haus aus vorverknüpft.

Lässt sich der "Dateityp" nicht anwählen oder sind die Einträge nicht mehr vor-
handen, sind diese aus der Registrierung entfernt worden, wodurch auch immer.
Ursache könnte ein Konflikt mit einem anderen Programm sein, welches diese
bei seiner Installation rabiaterweise für sich reserviert hat.

Der einfachste Weg ist eine "Reparatur- Installation" von PAINT.
Wenn Du mir mitteilst, welches Betr.-System und welche ggfs. zusätzlichen Grafik-
Anwndungen Du verwendendest, kann ich Dir gewiss detailliert weiterhelfen !

Bis dahin- lass die Maus nicht hängen ! - Robinson !-


----------

